# HORN MATTERS: comparing motors



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

hey gang. I was wondering how the new ES audio motors on a fullsize horn body compare to this? Radian 475BePB High Frequency Compression Drivers - Radian 475BePB - Radian 475BePB 1" high frequency compression driver with a beryllium diaphragm. Radian 475BePB 1" high frequency compression driver with a beryllium diaphragm is available here. Rad

seems radian has found a way to make beryllium handle a bit more abuse. I have been seriously considering the TAD love but some reality checks have hit my design , lol. so I have to regroup. I have to make this a driven comp car.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

I would like to see the FR plots. These were the first drivers sold as CD-1 sets by Image Dynamics with there aluminum dome.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

i'll do some digging around and try to find some Eric.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

http://www.kozystudio.com/audio/pdf/450pb_465pb_475pb.pdf check out page 2.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Those are the aluminum dome versions. I have no doubt the CompNeo drivers are hands down a better driver than the aluminum dome version. The question to answer is how much the Be diaphragm impoves the sound. My thought is it will only a small impovement.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

ok. so my next question is what were the sonic goals for the diferent magnet setups you have desgigned this time? will there be any obvious tonal differences that will help guide the selection process?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

My goal is always as follows: Flat overall frequency response and low disortion with good behaviour in the critical midrange area. I was also after having natural air sparkle to the top end. 


Beyond the sound quality a main goal was to start manufacturing my own drivers. I have used an open tooling rear cover so there is a resemblance to another manufacturers drivers.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

SteveH! said:


> hey gang. I was wondering how the new ES audio motors on a fullsize horn body compare to this? Radian 475BePB High Frequency Compression Drivers - Radian 475BePB - Radian 475BePB 1" high frequency compression driver with a beryllium diaphragm. Radian 475BePB 1" high frequency compression driver with a beryllium diaphragm is available here. Rad
> 
> seems radian has found a way to make beryllium handle a bit more abuse. I have been seriously considering the TAD love but some reality checks have hit my design , lol. so I have to regroup. I have to make this a driven comp car.


There's a ton of good affordable compression drivers these days. I've listened to the BMS 4550 back-to-back with a TAD 2001, and I'll admit that the TAD sounds better. But is it $2000 better?

Even Celestion's $50 compression driver sounds pretty darn good. When I look at the spec sheet of compression drivers I get the impression that you're largely paying for efficiency. IE, the main difference between those three Radian compression drivers is the efficiency. They probably even have the same phase plug, and IMHO the phase plug makes a huge difference.

TLDR: While TAD 2001s sound very nice, IMHO the phase plug on a compression driver makes a big difference, and there are plenty of $50-$100 compression drivers with excellent phase plugs.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Eric Stevens said:


> My goal is always as follows: Flat overall frequency response and low disortion with good behaviour in the critical midrange area. I was also after having natural air sparkle to the top end.
> 
> 
> Beyond the sound quality a main goal was to start manufacturing my own drivers. I have used an open tooling rear cover so there is a resemblance to another manufacturers drivers.


looks like a website is coming, hmm?

Domain Name: STEVENSAUDIO.COM
Registrar: GODADDY.COM, LLC

Updated Date: 07-jun-2016
* Creation Date: 07-jun-2016*
Expiration Date: 07-jun-2018


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Patrick Bateman said:


> looks like a website is coming, hmm?
> 
> Domain Name: STEVENSAUDIO.COM
> Registrar: GODADDY.COM, LLC
> ...


New Car Stereo Brand From 90's Innovator | ceoutlook.com

www.stevens.audio also for a url


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Subbed for interest....


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Nothing as fun as making databases and letting go-daddy host it. 
I couldn't stand using go-daddy. They would charge my card all the time without my knowledge. I ended up buying a 100$ server and hosting on my ISP. 

It was free that way and my basic 1gig/up load speed worked fine for other users connecting to the domain. It never got attacked unless I was using php. HTML was safe no firewalls or any that silly stuff. Just the basic Windows firewall that was built into the pro version that allowed group policy/active directory. 


(Sorry off topic) just saw pats dnslookup and had to rant about go daddy


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

looking forward to the new product and website!


----------



## dragonbat13 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ive been bothering the man all day, not realizing what was right around the corner. 

BOY DID I GET BACK INTO WANTING HLCD'S AT THE RIGHT TIME!!!!!


----------

